

My Weekend Project: Download Wikimapia to your GPS - stickfigure
http://www.motomapia.com/

======
stickfigure
Ok, the weekend came early for me :-)

I needed this for an upcoming motorcycle trip and I needed a sample
application for one of my opensource libraries. The code is all right here:

<https://github.com/stickfigure/motomapia>

It runs on Google App Engine (Java). The frontend is a Google Maps mashup
built with CoffeeScript (my first CoffeeScript project). The backend uses
geohash indexing and provides a basic demonstration of how to use
<http://objectify-appengine.googlecode.com/>

It took about 1.5 days, but I was able to recycle a lot of code from an
earlier project (<http://www.mobca.st/>).

Enjoy!

------
mgl
Nice and neat as it runs on GAE with Objectify. And it works for Poland as
well ;)

------
mxlzplx
Nice, quick solid demo

------
joetekk
REALLY good....

------
latchkey
Nice job!

